# Windows BSOD Event ID



## Sew.

Maybe someone knows, because I could not find answer.
Generally I need to find all generated minidump (all BSOD). I can use Event ID, Source, Mesages in events.
I found that the Event ID 1003 with System source is generated by MiniDump. However I'm not sure this happens always?
Is there a group of Event ID that is generated by the BSOD?
This applies to all versions Wind XP/Vista/7


----------



## VirGnarus

Minidumps are generated regardless of which type of dump you set in the System settings for Recovery. They should be placed in a subdirectory called minidumps in your Windows directory. Event ID 1003 in System event log also normally shows bsod info, and Event ID 1001 shows where the crashdump has been saved.


----------



## Sew.

Always when any kind of BSOD happened, EVENT ID 1003 is created?


----------



## Jonathan_King

6008 is always created when the system BSODs: "The previous system shutdown at [time] was unexpected." 

Not all 6008s are from BSODs, but conversely, all BSODs cause a 6008.


----------

